# Holmes Creek



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I fished holmes creek last wednesday and friday from lunch until around 5 on the kayak. The bream bite was steady and fun. I put in at the bridge in vernon and kayaked/fished until i got to the first boat ramp. I was using crickets and a bream buster. A cricket sure doesn't last long in that water. Wednesday I didn't decide to start keeping them until about half way to the boat ramp and left with 11 after throwing back the small ones. Friday i was using crickets and a my girlfriends dad was using catalpa worms and we left with 20. I think me relining my bream pole with 6 lb test helped. i had been there before on my boat and 12 lb test on my bream pole and didn't have much luck at all. btw i seen some HUGE bass!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not bad at all. The light line may be what is needed in that clear creek water. I hope to get out one day this week and just may try Shell Landing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like fun, keep a few for the hunt


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Sounds like fun, keep a few for the hunt


haha i'm going to wrights creek this thursday to get a start on some bait for the tournament in Wewa.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm headed into the Gulf tomorrow and working on a visit Shell Landing on Holmes Creek maybe Wed. or Thur.


----------

